# [Red94] Assessing Ariza



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Assertions*
> 
> 
> *Will never become a go-to player on a good team*
> ...


Full post (Stats analysis, etc.)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm more upset with his role on the team more than his signing itself. I wished Adelman gave T-Mac more minutes which should have relegated Ariza to coming off the bench.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just hate how we have given him free reign on whatever he wants to do. He isn't a player to you give that too. He needs to play within a specific role. Thats what bugs me about him.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I saw somewhere that Ariza has the worst FG% in the league among those who qualify.


----------

